# can i paint vinyl siding



## elementx440 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm moving into a house that has vinyl siding.  I believe it is from 1996.  It looks like it was installed as a white tone, then painted a dark brown.  It looks ok, but it's starting to fade in spots. 

I'd prefer to repaint it a similar color rather than replace it since it isn't that old and looks ok.  

What sort of paint should I use?  What about prep/primer?  Can I use a sprayer?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello Elementx:
Yes, you can spray your vinyl siding. I don't know why anyone would but since yours has been painted already, you will have to keep it up every 5 to 10 years.
For preperation just power spray it with a detergent and rinse. CAUTION do not get too close or too high on the pressure, it can penetrate the siding.
Any good latex or vinyl exterior paint will cover it just fine. I have used 100s of gallons of Wal-Mart paint with no problems at all.
Glenn


----------

